# EZDrummer to Superior Drummer MIDI conversion



## HellMinor (Jun 7, 2009)

Simple but important question to you drum programmers out there.

I've been writing all my drums using the EZDrummer MIDI map, and I've been thinking of getting Superior 2.0 with the new Metal Foundry SDX Expansion. Does Superior 2.0 use the same MIDI map / is it easy to move your beats from one to the other?


----------



## drmosh (Jun 7, 2009)

it doesn't use the same drum map. I built a bunch of macros in cubase to get my old stuff "working" with the sup 2 drum map


----------



## sakeido (Jun 8, 2009)

You can also use EZplayer. It'll take your EZ drummer MIDIs and it seems to remap them properly to your Superior 2 drum kit. I've only ever used it with the stock EZ drummer MIDIs though, never anything I made myself.


----------

